# The joy of helping my father



## Scruffy (Sep 7, 2018)

My father is 86 yrs old , was on a ship to Korea and the war ended. Lives 1/4 mile from me, swung by on the gator today and his 4 wheel walker had lost a wheel.
So he now has 4 wheels due to a brass bushing.  I gotta go to bed, I bought 35 lots on a machine auction shop east of. Clevand oh.  150 miles from home
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## Z2V (Sep 8, 2018)

It’s good to be close to your father in his senior years.. I’m 200 miles from mine, wishing it was a 1/4 mile. Your a lucky man.


----------



## dave_r_1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah, I consider myself extremely fortunate to have been able to spend the last 6 years of my parents lives with them.


----------



## TomS (Sep 8, 2018)

Life is not forever.  Enjoy every minute with your dad.  My dad passed seven years ago.  I miss him every day.


----------



## MSD0 (Sep 10, 2018)

Wish I had done more with my father before he passed away 2 years ago.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 10, 2018)

I lost my Dad in December. He suffered with dementia his last few years.
My folks lived in Tucson about 15 hours away by car.
They would not consider moving close to family, which made it impossible to help in any way.
I’m still confused about it.
When my mother had back surgery, my dad would sit at the table and wonder why his eggs weren’t served.
I miss being able to call and chat.
We are moving Mom close to home next week, thank God.


----------

